# how to figure draw length ?



## jeffmeanie (Sep 25, 2010)

I was just wondering how to calculate draw length?
i found an article , it says wingspan divided by 2.5 ?
i was just wondering if this is correct or is there a different way i should use 
i shoot with a tru- fire release that wraps around my wrist, also i use a d-loop .
i just got a different bow and want to make sure its at right draw length without goin to pro shop 
the span i measured is about 70 1/2 " 

thanks for your help


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm

This is just a start. To find your personal draw length can take a while.......


----------



## balibowhunters (May 7, 2010)

try the average formula as below:
(body height + wing spand / 2 ) /2.5
then play around half inch longer and shorter, mostly right on the number or a bit shorter will do very fine.

i found that really fit me, good luck.


----------



## Leatherman2783 (May 13, 2013)

I had the same question. I’ll try that.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

no matter what formula you use, none of them result in a concrete number. all of them just yield starting points to get you relatively close, so that you can fine tune from there. they are all based on anatomical averages applied to specific individual conditions, so they can only produce a starting point that has to be adjusted to fit the individual physiology of the archer. every body's proportions are different, even though two people might have the same overall wingspan, someone with disproportionately long arms and a narrow chest, will need a different draw length than someone with the same overall wing span, but has shorter arms and a wider chest. both people may get the same result using one of the formulas applied to both people, but both people will require a slightly different draw length because they are anatomically different....that is where the adjustment comes into play with any of the formulas.


----------

